# Phil Thien's Dust Baffle Design



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

*I've decided to go ahead with Thien's design as opposed to the Dust deputy by Rockler. Thanks to all of you that helped with info and web sites.

So…I went to Thien's site to find plans to build one of these. I watched a [very] long video sucking up sawdust. I then was directed to an even longer, blow-by-blow description of how to build one of these. There were some helpful pictures as well. BUT…. does anyone know where I can find just a set of simple plans to build one of the baffles? Everything else is just too time-consuming to read. Plans with dimensions are really all I need. Anyone know where I can find them? Thanks all, Larry*


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Two things you might be talking about …

One is the Thien Separator, a DIY separator you build from some plywood, PVC fittings, and some fasteners

or

The Dust Deputy which is a mini-cyclone you use to build a pre-separator.

I just went through this. I looked at both and decided that building the Thein was too much work to save so little money. The DD is only $62 and Rockler has free shipping right now, use code V0775 at checkout.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Larry,

I built myself a Dust Deputy and it works great, I can't imagine how aggrivating it would be to have to clean the filter to my shop vac every day. It wasn't very difficult and was actually fun. It's rewarding to make something that you can buy and save the money.

Anyways, I have a bit on my blog about building my DIY Dust Deputy, fell free to check it out here. Any questions I would be happy to answer.


----------



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

*Well, that seals it. Two for Rocklers Dust Deputy. I'll order one today. Thanks guys!
Larry*


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm curious about this.

I have a dust deputy on my dust collector because my dust collector is single stage. The air entering the dust collector goes through the fan blades. If I pick up something other than dust (small block of wood - screw) it would be hit by the fan blades. In time, it could damage them. I added the dust deputy to catch these heavy items and it works great. I never hear the ting of a piece of something hitting the blades. However, the fine dust continues through the dust deputy and into the dust collector.

I say all this to ask why one would use a dust deputy to catch the dust that would clog up the filter. It's the fine dust that clogs up filters and the dust deputy does not capture that. Also, the shopvac does not have a single stage design and material never hits the blades.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Rich, I have a 16 gallon shop vac with the Thien style collector on it. While you are correct about the fine dust going into the shop vac. What it does do is keep the vac from filling up so quickly and having to empty the shop vac so often. I can run a week depending on how often I run this set up. Then I will open the vac to clean the filter using the exhaust side to blow the fine dust from the filter. At least thats my reason for using one.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Rich, I'm using the DD to build a three-stage design. The DD is the front line, to capture the bulk of the material and dump it into a bin. Next is a filter bag inside the shop vac to capture the majority of the fine dust getting past the DD. Finally, whatever blows out of the bag will hit the HEPA filter on the exhaust.

The idea is that the bulk of stuff will end up in the easily emptied bin under the DD. The fine dust will end up in the bag, but since most of the crud goes in the bin I won't be changing it constantly. Finally, since the HEPA will only need to deal with the super-fines, an occasional cleaning will mean I won't have to replace it ever.

That's the theory, anyway …


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to Gregn and TheWoodNerd for your answers to my inquiry.

In my case, I find that I empty the DD twice for each time I empty the DC and the contents of each are quite different. Most chips from my lathe end up in the DD and if I am using the lathe a lot, I will have to empty the DD even more often.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 30 gal. fiber barrel I use for my collector so I don't have to empty it as often as the 5 gal. size.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I am new to the site, however I've been lurking for a long time. Last year I did a lot of research on dust collection and read through Bill Pentz's site (excellent by the way) and found the clear vue cyclone site. Ordered the mini which is no longer sold due to a dispute with the the manufacturer of the deputy. You can see my setup at http://www.gallery2.clearvuecyclones.com/v/Mini+CV06/Mike+G/

Since I just "offically" joined LJ I don't have my shop pics loaded yet but I have this mini cyclone hooked up to my scroll saw, spindle sander, belt sander, router table and band saw using 2.5" clear pipe. The high velocity air flow from the large shop vac pulls the dust out effectively and dumps it into a 25 gal can. The remainder of the shop is piped with 4" S&D to a DC system with a primary separator and a 30 gal trash can.

The larger DC system is connected to the table saw, planer, jointer, sliding compound miter, and two floor sweeps. No dust, no crap on the floor and the primary separator catches all the larger stuff prior to hitting the impeller on the DC system.


----------

